# Fermenting Box



## Bill B (Sep 27, 2006)

This is an experimental box I built to try and ferment in with a 50 cfm exhaust fan I will let you know if it works 












*Edited by: masta *


----------



## Bill B (Sep 27, 2006)

Having trouble again posting pocs
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Waldo (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm anxious to see it Bill


----------



## Wade E (Sep 28, 2006)

Hi Bill, what exactly does this box do?


----------



## paubin (Sep 28, 2006)

It appears to be a venting system for fermentation gases. I'm thinking your wife much like mine isn't overly fond of fermentation smells



.


Pete


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 28, 2006)

paubin said:


> It appears to be a venting system for fermentation gases. I'm thinking your wife much like mine isn't overly fond of fermentation smells
> 
> 
> 
> .




that's what I thought at first too, but I don't see where it's going to vent to... is there a hole in the top? Are you going to add some venting hose to the outside? I'm very curious about this. 


It sure is pretty.


----------



## MedPretzel (Sep 28, 2006)

Isn't this the vent?


----------



## Waldo (Sep 29, 2006)

I like it...........A LOT !!!


----------



## sangwitch (Sep 29, 2006)

MedPretzel said:


> Isn't this the vent?




Oh, you mean that black hose-like thing going through the wall? Well, yea... I guess that could be the vent.






Hey, I was tired when I looked at it! I'm looking forward to some reports on how it's working.


It sure is purty. *Edited by: sangwitch *


----------



## Bill B (Sep 29, 2006)

Okeveryone, Im sorry I did not explain this well, but have been having trouble postin picsso I didn't want to go into greatdetailwithout a pic. 
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">The box is 2x2 square and 60 " tall It is made with scrap tongue and grouve juniper wodd The little box on the left is a 50 cfm bathroom exhaust fan with a 3" vent (thats the black pipe against the wall). A hole is drilled throuth the wall and a 3" dryer vent with a flapper valve is attached to it.The door has magnets to closr and there is a small gap at the top for incoming AIR, also small 1/4 inch holes are drilled at back of box near the fan for additional air if I need it. (more pics to follow) The concept is as was posted is that under rapid fermentation the gases *CO2 which is heavier than air and the other gases will be pulled out and vented to theouterpart of the room or vented to the outside. Under preliminary test have shown good results. Ill keep everyone posted.
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## rgecaprock (Sep 29, 2006)

Bill,
You are good with wood!!!!




Ramona and wine


----------



## paubin (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll have to do something like this for my house when I move in in Nov. I made sure that I'll have a wine room. 


Pete


----------

